# whats wrong with my baby rabbit?(doe)



## Thumpeer (Dec 8, 2016)

she was born in my last litter may 25th,i sold all 14 of her siblings but i kept her (because she looks like her late father that died of old age).she's 6 months and 13 days old and a californian mix,anyway i tried keeping her alone but she was super depressed so i put her in the big hutch with my 3 does and lionhead buck.we had a horrible hurricane in the bahamas and their hutch got destroyed(they we're inside)so i sold the rest and kept her and my lion head buck simba. they shared a cage for 2 months now and became good friends,my plan was too seperate them when she turns 7 months because i was told larger breeds mature at 8 months.yesterday she was sweet and calm as shes always been but today she was very mean running away from me and growling at me and the male rabbit and making this strange honking sound.there is no way she can be pregnant shes not the size of her mom yet and not nearly her dads size,what can be wrong i am really scared and feel like a failed as an owner.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 8, 2016)

> there is no way she can be pregnant shes not the size of her mom yet and not nearly her dads size,what can be wrong i am really scared and feel like a failed as an owner.



That's is so false.
You put an unspayed doe in with an unneutered buck.... Of course there is a HUGE chance she is pregnant! Females can become pregnant as early as 2-3 months in some cases. 
They should have NEVER been housed together in the first place.
Separate them NOW!


----------



## Thumpeer (Dec 8, 2016)

Watermelons said:


> That's is so false.
> You put an unspayed doe in with an unneutered buck.... Of course there is a HUGE chance she is pregnant! Females can become pregnant as early as 2-3 months in some cases.
> They should have NEVER been housed together in the first place.
> Separate them NOW!



yea i know they were both living indoors after the hurrican and they are already seperated i hope she do not die


----------



## ANAN (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes I agree she could be pregnant already. My friend while cleaning her rabbit's cage didn't see her rabbit move to another cage. She separated them instantly but in 2 weeks, signs of pregnancy started showing. I remember her doe is very young at 5 months. Never underestimate them.  8 weeks old is the ideal time to separate Bucks and Does.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 1, 2017)

> because i was told larger breeds mature at 8 months.


Oh heaven, wherever you got that info, it is totally wrong. As said above, 8 weeks is a safe time to seperate.
Many breeders wait that long with breeding a doe so that she's fully grown, but most rabbits will breed with 4 months at the latest (long before they stop growing, small breeds earlier) when living together. 
The chance that she isn't pregnant is rather small. Being quite vocal in the presence of a buck is a sign that she is pregnant (or at least she's convinced she is)

Size, breed or being related doesn't mean anything to them, I had a wild 1.5kg buck slip through my fence and knock up my 4.5 kg doe...
Better that way around, small buck, big doe than vice versa.

Well, time to give her a seperate cage, a nestbox, lots of hay, making plans what to do with the offspring, it'll be max. 4 weeks until you know for sure if there'll be kits , by the look of her much earlier.
Good luck


----------



## ladysown (Jan 1, 2017)

at six months she'll be close to full grown, she should be fine. 

Now you know for the future eh? wait out the month (probably less) and enjoy the kits.


----------



## Thumpeer (Jan 8, 2017)

Turns out she is pregnant and today is the 31st day and she been nesting for the he past few days


----------



## Thumpeer (Jan 14, 2017)

Yayy


----------



## BladeRunner (Feb 8, 2017)

Pictures ?
How many ?

Fwiw... we had a NZW get preggers at 3 3/4th months --accidentally. She was placed in a cage with some bucks since she looked like one -- nope ; just a largish vent that appeared to be a boy's parts. Had 3 kits and they did fine. But it was not intended as it's a good way to lose your rabbit.
Glad your buns' o.k.


----------

